# Best fish stores for cichlids?



## Hargow

Hello! I will be graduating this year and hope to spend more time on my aquarium hobby.

I was wondering where most of you like to purchase your African cichlids. Almost all of mine come from Finatics or Kim's Nature and I would love to expand my variety of options to browse .


----------



## blunthead

Mike B @Finatics in mississauga


----------



## joel.c

Mike at Finatics is your best bet. I only bought mine from there!


----------



## Y2KGT

I agree with the above. Only Finatics for me when it comes to African cichlids and all freshwater fish as well.

You can also reach out to private breeders as well. There are lots in the GTA and many of them on this website.
--
Paul


----------



## TBemba

Finatics has cornered the market. I agree.

But if you want an alternative seriously consider going to the Durham auction or joining a club. The hobbyist there are mostly into cichlids and you will meet and learn so much from them. 

Also if you want to order some quality stuff that Mike might not have or get in (doubt it)

I have personally bought from Spencer Jack and Oliver Lucas. Both top notch.


----------



## cb1021

+1 for Finatics.


----------



## fish_luva

Mikes place (Finatics) is like the Walmart or Superstore of Cichlids and many other fish. You can pretty much walk in there and get whatever you need, and NOT just fish either. Lots of dry goods and so forth.

cheers!!!


----------



## bob123

+10 for Finatics. If you are graduating from Western and staying in London come out to some of our club meeting and meet some breeders of African cichlids.


----------



## Sftl Aquatics

For wild caught sftl Aquatics.
416 587 4136.


----------



## fish_luva

++++ 1 to sftl for great quality fish and a great person to deal with.
sheldon


----------



## zenins

bob123 said:


> +10 for Finatics. If you are graduating from Western and staying in London come out to some of our club meeting and meet some breeders of African cichlids.


Agreed ...

If you are staying in London, check out Pet Paradise on Adelaide near Huron:
http://petparadiselondon.ca/contact.html


----------



## Hargow

bob123 said:


> +10 for Finatics. If you are graduating from Western and staying in London come out to some of our club meeting and meet some breeders of African cichlids.





zenins said:


> Agreed ...
> 
> If you are staying in London, check out Pet Paradise on Adelaide near Huron:
> http://petparadiselondon.ca/contact.html


I will be moving back to Toronto . I wish I knew about these clubs earlier though!

Also I've visited Pet Paradise before - it's a fun store !



Sftl Aquatics said:


> For wild caught sftl Aquatics.
> 416 587 4136.


Is this a store or a shipment-only business? Your website has a nice selection of fish!


----------



## TBemba

I forgot to give a shout out to menagerie pet shop. Cabbage town.

They get in some very nice stuff like apistogramma

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/


----------



## Hargow

TBemba said:


> I forgot to give a shout out to menagerie pet shop. Cabbage town.
> 
> They get in some very nice stuff like apistogramma
> 
> http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/


I like the location! Will definitely check it out soon .


----------



## bob123

sending you a pm.


----------



## Ralfie Boy

most of my fish are from sites like this, Finatics, Big Al's, Direwolf cichlids. Some stores are hit an miss and could do so much more by dropping say mixed peacocks and cichlids and just selling one type at a time. Nothing worse than creating hybrids knowingly. Those stores are great for pleco's and other supplies.

Big Al's contrary to what most feel have a nice selection. 

The key is finding knowledgeable people and this is where Finatics with Mike and Larry set themselves apart. Chris Whitelaw from Big Al's fits into this category as well. 

I have heard the same for Moe at SFTL and Spencer Jack from Cichlaholics, however I have never dealt with them.

Doing the tour in Mississauga is fun and stock changes all the time at these stores.


----------



## Sftl Aquatics

No moe at sftl .
hes captain cichlids out of bussiness


----------



## terryd

Kims Nature has lots in Markham


----------



## mikey5290

2 thumbs way up for Finatics.

Drove from Hamilton today as I had heard great things about the store, and I was not disappointed.

Extremely knowledgeable, friendly, and selection was beyond compare.

Well worth the trip, and many more trips soon I hope.

Mike


----------



## shotokan

mikey5290 said:


> 2 thumbs way up for Finatics.
> 
> Drove from Hamilton today as I had heard great things about the store, and I was not disappointed.
> 
> Extremely knowledgeable, friendly, and selection was beyond compare.
> 
> Well worth the trip, and many more trips soon I hope.
> 
> Mike


mike , finatics hands down, best around


----------



## CandidPets

he had the cleanest store and best looking fish


----------

